# December 21, 2020 and the "Great Solar Flash"



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 17, 2020)

So recently on my trips to /x/ to see what stupid shit is being posted on there, I constantly see threads about this "Great Solar Flash" that's supposed to happen on the 21st of December. Coincidentally, that just so happens to be when Jupiter and Saturn are in near-perfect alignment with each other. Doesn't help that half the threads about the "Great Reset" over there either bring this or the Age of Aquarius up (Again, due to the two planets aligning within the consolation that forms Aquarius).

Now normally I don't buy into this sort of thing since it's 4chan and anything that gets predicted on 4chan, especially events that could signal the extinction of all life on Earth, never happens. But I've been seeing so many threads about it there that I'm curious about what your guys' thought on the matter is.



Spoiler: Explanation as to what a Great Solar Flash is












Spoiler: Another Explanation about 5D









Spoiler: Some YouTube vids


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Nov 17, 2020)

This sounds gay. Ragnarok sounds cooler


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Nov 17, 2020)

Being a schizo sounds fun. The world is ending every other day so ride never ends.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Nov 17, 2020)

Did Alex Jones write the text in that graphic?


----------



## Plague Dog (Nov 17, 2020)

So is this ripping the iron curtain and causing the dimensional merge?


----------



## Bins (Nov 17, 2020)

To help everyone understand this, I found this low quality, easy to follow guide.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Nov 17, 2020)

I had anxiety when that solar flare rumor occurred, I do NOT need this anxiety attack.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 17, 2020)

Bins said:


> To help everyone understand this, I found this low quality, easy to follow guide.
> 
> View attachment 1735053


Nice. Seems pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 17, 2020)

So 2012 is only 8 years late?


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 17, 2020)

This is from that 5D ascension cult.
There's this batshit newage cult that is constantly sperging out about our imminent ascension into a "5D reality" (whatever that means). I don't think anyone really knows what "5D" is, but I've seen it linked to everything from secret alien councils, 5G, to even Qanon. Basically, if it's a conspiracy, you can bet its related to 5D. There's a couple of pretty sizable youtubers who talk about this shit, and they even have a Discord with over 12K users.
I was going to dig more into them a while ago, but school kicked up and didn't have the time. I did manage to find a funny blog post about someone's "inner Hitler" though.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 17, 2020)

It's always a barely different variation on the same gay bullshit every single time and nothing ever happens. I never believed in it, but used to have fun on /x/ from 2005-2013 or so. After seeing this kinda crap over and over though it gets really old.

EDIT: apparently /x/ didn't even exist until 2007



Jewthulhu said:


> This is from that 5D ascension cult.
> There's this batshit newage cult that is constantly sperging out about our imminent ascension into a "5D reality" (whatever that means). I don't think anyone really knows what "5D" is, but I've seen it linked to everything from secret alien councils, 5G, to even Qanon. Basically, if it's a conspiracy, you can bet its related to 5D. There's a couple of pretty sizable youtubers who talk about this shit, and they even have a Discord with over 12K users.
> I was going to dig more into them a while ago, but school kicked up and didn't have the time. I did manage to find a funny blog post about someone's "inner Hitler" though.


Are they the same as those "love and light" goofballs who hung around godlikeproductions around 2012 talking about interdimensional dinosaurs and shit?


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Nov 17, 2020)

Schizophrenia is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds like it probably won't give us enough time to beat Cyberpunk 2077, bummer.


----------



## LubbyChudder (Nov 17, 2020)

Also called "Winter" or "Summer", depending on where you are


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 18, 2020)

I hope this brings back Holiday spice Pepsi, we need it in these dark times.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Nov 18, 2020)

Cheap schizo med here, @Jewelsmakerguy.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 18, 2020)

Meat Pickle said:


> Cheap schizo med here, @Jewelsmakerguy


Like I said in the OP, I'm not buying into this malarky, I just wanted to share it because /x/ won't shut up about it.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Nov 18, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Like I said in the OP, I'm not buying into this malarky, I just wanted to share it because /x/ won't shut up about it.


Forward my link to /x/ please, they might actually need them.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 18, 2020)

Meat Pickle said:


> Forward my link to /x/ please, they might actually need them.


I would if 4chan didn't mark these links as spam.


----------



## sasazuka (Nov 18, 2020)

I think "energy" is just the "potential to do work" and assigning "positive" or "negative" to it is pure woo.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 18, 2020)

We're overdue by like 8 years.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 18, 2020)

What date will bring Jumpin' jack flash so we can dance, dance, dance?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 20, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> What date will bring Jumpin' jack flash so we can dance, dance, dance?


Kind of want that to happen instead of some new age QAnon shit.


----------



## janedoe (Nov 20, 2020)

wasn't this the plot of lisa the painful


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 20, 2020)

On December 31st the great cleansing of the Cumgutters will occur and both Gary Coleman and Conraid Bain will come back to life and resume filming Diff'rent Strokes.
But not Dana Plato. She's still a ho.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Nov 20, 2020)

That poster looks like something that would hang in the Heaven's Gate cult dining room.


----------



## sasazuka (Nov 20, 2020)

Another thing I find dubious about this supposed upcoming solar "event" is that it's supposed to happen exactly on the solstice.

It being the solstice on Earth is of no relevance to the sun. That's not to say that it's impossible that something could happen on the solstice but anything that might happen, if it happens, has roughly a 1/182.625 chance of happening on the day of a solstice.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 20, 2020)

sasazuka said:


> Another thing I find dubious about this supposed upcoming solar "event" is that it's supposed to happen exactly on the solstice.
> 
> It being the solstice on Earth is of no relevance to the sun. That's not to say that it's impossible that something could happen on the solstice but anything that might happen, if it happens, has roughly a 1/182.625 chance of happening on the day of a solstice.


Thing is, the world works in time zones, and 9 times out of 10, none of these "predictions" ever seem to take that into consideration. Just as they "conveniently" leave out exact times, meaning they can just bullshit their way out of it when it doesn't go according to plan. Which is why I don't buy into it, since the lack of literally any exact details means it could happen "at any time" and they can just go "It did happen, you just didn't notice it" when it fails to do anything.


----------



## sasazuka (Nov 20, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Thing is, the world works in time zones, and 9 times out of 10, none of these "predictions" ever seem to take that into consideration.



Not that I put much stock in the prediction anyway but, if they don't specify a time zone, I'm just assuming they mean GMT by default.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 20, 2020)

Everytime I think this whole new age woo stuff goes away, a whole new epidemic of fucktards brings it right back


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Nov 20, 2020)

Creepy Pig Man said:


> So 2012 is only 8 years late?


Supposedly because of the Gregorian reform to the Julian Calendar, we're actually 8 years faster than we're "supposed" to be.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 21, 2020)

Heyyy Bubba said:


> Everytime I think this whole new age woo stuff goes away, a whole new epidemic of fucktards brings it right back


You always got to be prepared, I say. Last time it was Nibiru, and that *still *hasn't died out yet.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought this was going to be about a solar flare reaching Earth like in 2012, Im dissapounted since its just stuff for people who think we're at the end of the kali yuga lol


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 21, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> I thought this was going to be about a solar flare reaching Earth like in 2012, Im dissapounted since its just stuff for people who think we're at the end of the kali yuga lol


Well I mean some people think that 2020 _is_ 2012...


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 22, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Well I mean some people think that 2020 _is_ 2012...


It should be 2112 with prog rock 20 minute guitar solos, but nobody is that awesome anymore


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 22, 2020)

I wouldn't mind a solar flare knocking earth back in the dark ages. I could use some peace and quiet.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 22, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I wouldn't mind a solar flare knocking earth back in the dark ages. I could use some peace and quiet.


Problem is, they claim it'll be one of two things:
- Some people ascend to a higher plane while everyone else dies
- Everyone dies period and no one ascends.

They aren't exactly sure what will happen.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Double post, but updated the OP with an "explanation" about 5D ascension and some videos on the subject of the solar flash.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 23, 2020)

Should we play that Barry Manilow song when it'll be December 22?


----------



## Based Cheeto (Nov 23, 2020)

Jewthulhu said:


> they even have a Discord with over 12K users


DeadwingDork did a whole stream on these guys so if you have 4 hours to fill here ya go:


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 24, 2020)

Harold Camping may have died, but his spirit of saying the world will end and then being left with egg on his face lives on.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Nov 25, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Well I mean some people think that 2020 _is_ 2012...


2020 is 2012 adjusted for inflation...


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 25, 2020)

JustSomeDong said:


> 2020 is 2012 adjusted for inflation...


I mean it might as well be given all the shit that's happened so far this year.


----------



## A Logging Company (Nov 25, 2020)

OP you forget the thread theme:


----------



## Cristobal’s Colon (Nov 25, 2020)

Who came up with the 25,900 year interval? What oral tradition has even lasted long enough to document it?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 25, 2020)

Cristobal’s Colon said:


> Who came up with the 25,900 year interval? What oral tradition has even lasted long enough to document it?


If you're not alive to document it no one can call you out on you bullshit.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 25, 2020)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> If you're not alive to document it no one can call you out on you bullshit.


Especially if you're into that New Age bullshit.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 30, 2020)

Another double post, but I came across this recently and thought it'd tie in perfectly with the topic at hand:
It's called the Plasma Apocalypse, it's spearheaded by this guy named JayDreamerZ and he claims that plasma headed to Earth from the sun will cause the magnetic poles to flip, causing effects not too dissimilar to either the Rapture or 5D ascension. The very same things the Solar Flash is supposed to do. The only difference here is that Jay isn't setting any real date beyond "It could happen on one of the solstices", but there's people thinking it could happen on the 21st.

Thought I'd throw this out there as another possible wrinkle.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Nov 30, 2020)

Why is it always on the 21st?
I remember several years back the same retards would make panic threads about all sorts of shit, usually a big happening around or on September 21st. Some Jewish holiday 'every 7 years' comes to mind, and another one about some star consolation looking slightly like pepe when coloured a certain way... But it's always on the 21st... 
It's always related to some great space fuckery, a massive solar flare, the poles switching, an eternal space god coming down to cleanse the earth from all Jewish tricks... /x/ is usually where most of this crazy shit spawns from, I certainly recall a lot of Setember happening spergery on 8chan every year.
Sometimes it's funny to see the threads, some people are clearly just playing along and having fun, but there's always autists who get utterly caught up in it. For some it just takes a certain few times being utterly proven wrong that the world isn't instantly going to go BANG for them to wisen up. As commonplace as this sort of thing is on boards like /x/ and /pol/, it's kind of a newfag trap to fall for these sorts of things every. single. fucking. year.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 30, 2020)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> If you're not alive to document it no one can call you out on you bullshit.


But equally if nobody else will be around you can't really exploit it for political or financial gain. No charlatan is going to go around telling people the world will end in 25,900 years' time. Where's the drama? Where are the speaking tours? Where are the apocalyptic sexy girls willing to do anything to escape aboard your transdimensional shuttle? There's no gain in such a long-looking prophecy.

Ergo, this is real!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 30, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Why is it always on the 21st?



The Solstices and Equinoxes usually happen on the 21st or close to it

March is the Spring Equinox, June is the Summer Solstice, September is the Autumn Equinox, and December is the Winter Solstice


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 30, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Why is it always on the 21st?
> I remember several years back the same retards would make panic threads about all sorts of shit, usually a big happening around or on September 21st. Some Jewish holiday 'every 7 years' comes to mind, and another one about some star consolation looking slightly like pepe when coloured a certain way... But it's always on the 21st...
> It's always related to some great space fuckery, a massive solar flare, the poles switching, an eternal space god coming down to cleanse the earth from all Jewish tricks... /x/ is usually where most of this crazy shit spawns from, I certainly recall a lot of Setember happening spergery on 8chan every year.
> Sometimes it's funny to see the threads, some people are clearly just playing along and having fun, but there's always autists who get utterly caught up in it. For some it just takes a certain few times being utterly proven wrong that the world isn't instantly going to go BANG for them to wisen up. As commonplace as this sort of thing is on boards like /x/ and /pol/, it's kind of a newfag trap to fall for these sorts of things every. single. fucking. year.


Actually, /pol/'s seeing through the bullshit rather quickly. /x/ however, you're completely right about, even with the amount of people saying "Take your meds, schizo." Like just this past week we had a bunch of people talking about an alien invasion happening on the 2nd, and the ratio of people who belived in it and those who were going along with it for the laughs or flat out telling OP to STFU were about even.

As for why it's the 21st? Simple- Winter solstace happens and that's when the longest night of the year happens. It's why the Summer solstice gets brought up sometimes too. As for why it's December 21st, this year we got a conjunction with Jupiter and Saturn, so obviously people are going to hype that shit up.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 2, 2020)

> HIGHER VIBRATIONAL COSMIC ENERGY CAUSES PLANETARY ASCENSION INTO 5D


Lol. Whatever this schizo shit is, count me in.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 3, 2020)

JustSomeDong said:


> 2020 is 2012 adjusted for inflation...



What about 2048? That's when 2k equals to 2048.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 4, 2020)

World's Best Dad said:


> Lol. Whatever this schizo shit is, count me in.


Remember when 4D was a thing? Well 5D is like, one step above that, man. I don't know if you can handle it.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 5, 2020)

the great solar flash is probably talking about the next micronova. I don't think it's going to happen for at least another 10+ years but then again, there was an X-class solar flare that just barely scraped the planet barely even a week ago, and the earth's magnetic field is currently weakening at an extremely rapid pace. You'll see a lot of people reporting the X-class flare as what I remember being an M4-class flare simply based on what they saw, which because of the fact that the flare came off the far side of the sun and still managed to just barely scrape by the planet, makes me think that the M4-class report is a severe understatement and, had we seen the whole thing, we probably wouldn't be on this site right now.

If you're genuinely interested in this stuff, I'd stop following the /x/ threads and keep an eye on the Suspicious0bservers youtube channel; it's a dedicated team of autists who keep track of everything that the sun is doing, along with everything related to the galactic magnetic current sheet reversal (it sounds like a schizotypal statement but it's literally the terminology used to describe the galactic version of the pole shift that's happening on earth right now) and how that's going to affect the stars in the galaxy, with the most important star for us of course being the sun.


----------



## assdick42069 (Dec 5, 2020)

If you want to learn about the sun, a youtube channel run by electric universe retards isn't the place to do it


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 5, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> the great solar flash is probably talking about the next micronova. I don't think it's going to happen for at least another 10+ years but then again, there was an X-class solar flare that just barely scraped the planet barely even a week ago, and the earth's magnetic field is currently weakening at an extremely rapid pace. You'll see a lot of people reporting the X-class flare as what I remember being an M4-class flare simply based on what they saw, which because of the fact that the flare came off the far side of the sun and still managed to just barely scrape by the planet, makes me think that the M4-class report is a severe understatement and, had we seen the whole thing, we probably wouldn't be on this site right now.
> 
> If you're genuinely interested in this stuff, I'd stop following the /x/ threads and keep an eye on the Suspicious0bservers youtube channel; it's a dedicated team of autists who keep track of everything that the sun is doing, along with everything related to the galactic magnetic current sheet reversal (it sounds like a schizotypal statement but it's literally the terminology used to describe the galactic version of the pole shift that's happening on earth right now) and how that's going to affect the stars in the galaxy, with the most important star for us of course being the sun.


And I thought the sun was supposed to be in a lull for its 25th cycle. Are they lying to us about that, or did they not realize/forget that the sun's unpredictable and just assumed we wouldn't get much activity from it?

Also, "pastor" Paul Begley chimes in on the coming solstice:
https://www.express.co.uk/news/weir...omsday-mayan-calendar-jesus-christ-return-evg


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 5, 2020)

assdick42069 said:


> If you want to learn about the sun, a youtube channel run by electric universe retards isn't the place to do it


You do realise that Dark Matter is a gigantic meme with zero proof of it whatsoever, even despite all of the time and money that's been wasted on trying to discover it, and that the universe being ~90% dust and plasma is the next best theory worth considering, right? You might as well just post 'I failed my astronomy degree' and call it a day.



Jewelsmakerguy said:


> And I thought the sun was supposed to be in a lull for its 25th cycle. Are they lying to us about that, or did they not realize/forget that the sun's unpredictable and just assumed we wouldn't get much activity from it?
> 
> Also, "pastor" Paul Begley chimes in on the coming solstice:
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weir...omsday-mayan-calendar-jesus-christ-return-evg


Judging by the daily updates and direct analysis that this guy's been giving on the sun using the exact same sources that everyone making public statements is using then my guess is that they're either genuinely lying to your face, or they have no fucking clue what they're talking about. Given that the entire field of astrophysics is currently experiencing one of the largest upheavals it's ever had, it might be more to do with the latter. After all, the sun's most recent big eruption is right there on multiple different video feeds for everyone to see, it's not like anyone can pretend that it didn't happen.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 5, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> You do realise that Dark Matter is a gigantic meme with zero proof of it whatsoever, even despite all of the time and money that's been wasted on trying to discover it, and that the universe being ~90% dust and plasma is the next best theory worth considering, right? You might as well just post 'I failed my astronomy degree' and call it a day.
> 
> 
> Judging by the daily updates and direct analysis that this guy's been giving on the sun using the exact same sources that everyone making public statements is using then my guess is that they're either genuinely lying to your face, or they have no fucking clue what they're talking about. Given that the entire field of astrophysics is currently experiencing one of the largest upheavals it's ever had, it might be more to do with the latter. After all, the sun's most recent big eruption is right there on multiple different video feeds for everyone to see, it's not like anyone can pretend that it didn't happen.


I wouldn't be surprised if it were the latter, in all honesty. The sun's an unpredictable ball of gas and plasma that could easily wipe out the entire universe at any given moment and no one can stop it. They still don't know what causes things like solar flares or the bursts all that well. And no one's even tried to address any precautions when/if an x-class or higher flare actually does hit Earth, and I'm willing to bet they never will because by the time that happens, Earth as a whole is pretty much fucked regardless. But if Suspicious0bservers also uses the same sources, wouldn't that make their research just as fallible as the so-called professionals?

At the same time though, I don't _quite _buy into the concept of a Micronova (or the Great Solar Flash) when a regular flash can do just as much damage. Especially when it's only one guy (Douglas Vogt) who's brought the concept up and a bunch of new age morons thinking something like that or some other astral catastrophe like 5D will happen on the 21st. That's not to say nothing could happen, but I doubt it'll be something on that kind of scale.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 5, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it were the latter, in all honesty. The sun's an unpredictable ball of gas and plasma that could easily wipe out the entire universe at any given moment and no one can stop it. They still don't know what causes things like solar flares or the bursts all that well. And no one's even tried to address any precautions when/if an x-class or higher flare actually does hit Earth, and I'm willing to bet they never will because by the time that happens, Earth as a whole is pretty much fucked regardless. But if Suspicious)bservers also uses the same sources, wouldn't that make their research just as fallible as the so-called professionals?
> 
> At the same time though, I don't _quite _buy into the concept of a Micronova (or the Great Solar Flash) when a regular flash can do just as much damage. Especially when it's only one guy (Douglas Vogt) who's brought the concept up and a bunch of new age morons thinking something like that or some other astral catastrophe like 5D will happen on the 21st. That's not to say nothing could happen, but I doubt it'll be something on that kind of scale.


I'm pretty sure there's other proponents of the micronova theory outside of Douglas Vogt, though you'll have to look into subjects like the galactic current sheet and catastrophism, the latter of which has an extremely bad name with normie scientists thanks to a literal glownigger by the name of Charles Hapgood, who was ironically one of the key people in establishing what the current field of catasrophism entails. The story about Hapgood is a pretty interesting one, though I'm not sure if posting it would be on-topic.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 5, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> I'm pretty sure there's other proponents of the micronova theory outside of Douglas Vogt, though you'll have to look into subjects like the galactic current sheet and catastrophism, the latter of which has an extremely bad name with normie scientists thanks to a literal glownigger by the name of Charles Hapgood, who was ironically one of the key people in establishing what the current field of catasrophism entails. The story about Hapgood is a pretty interesting one, though I'm not sure if posting it would be on-topic.


I mean I can kind of get behind Catastrophism, the Earth has been hit with violent events before that's destroyed entire civilizations and species. So I don't get why the hate for it. Even if I don't think a micronova or the Great Solar Flash are compatible (Qtards are retards, imo if they think the Great Awakening and a planetary extinction event are one and the same), I can certainly see where the idea's coming from. Even if it's like a decade or two away. Though I wouldn't trust Douglas on the date seeing as, once again, the sun's incredibly unpredictible and I doubt his "prediction" is 100% accurate either.

I even asked 4chan this exact question. /sci/ isn't buying it, /pol/ acted like /pol/, and no one responded on /x/.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 6, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I mean I can kind of get behind Catastrophism, the Earth has been hit with violent events before that's destroyed entire civilizations and species. So I don't get why the hate for it. Even if I don't think a micronova or the Great Solar Flash are compatible (Qtards are retards, imo if they think the Great Awakening and a planetary extinction event are one and the same), I can certainly see where the idea's coming from. Even if it's like a decade or two away. Though I wouldn't trust Douglas on the date seeing as, once again, the sun's incredibly unpredictible and I doubt his "prediction" is 100% accurate either.
> 
> I even asked 4chan this exact question. /sci/ isn't buying it, /pol/ acted like /pol/, and no one responded on /x/.


I've actually posted about this exact subject on /sci/ and /x/ before, though I worded it differently and talked about it from a different angle. I actually managed to get a handful of replies, a fair number of which were pretty receptive to the idea, though I never mentioned vogt or the fact that such an event might take place in the next few weeks. At the end of the day all we can really do with an issue like this is to not fall into the trap of seeking validation from others and just dive head on into research and study of what the sun is currently doing, as well as taking appropriate measures against it, so that if we do get another X-class flare in the near future, or if we do somehow get a micronova event before it's supposed to happen, then you're able to deal it on your own terms.

naysayers might call you an autist, but remember that if something does actually happen then they're the ones who are going to be fucked, so you can technically just ignore them entirely and focus on trying to protect the people you genuinely care about to whatever degree you feel is appropriate or necessary depending on the circumstances that you observe or predict.


----------



## twerjlh (Dec 6, 2020)

Jewthulhu said:


> This is from that 5D ascension cult.
> There's this batshit newage cult that is constantly sperging out about our imminent ascension into a "5D reality" (whatever that means). I don't think anyone really knows what "5D" is, but I've seen it linked to everything from secret alien councils, 5G, to even Qanon. Basically, if it's a conspiracy, you can bet its related to 5D. There's a couple of pretty sizable youtubers who talk about this shit, and they even have a Discord with over 12K users.
> I was going to dig more into them a while ago, but school kicked up and didn't have the time. I did manage to find a funny blog post about someone's "inner Hitler" though.


Its obviously an ascension from the 4 dimensional 4 day 4 night cycle of the time cube. Get ready to have 5 limbs with 5 primary digits each, and have an extra set of great grandparents (but don't demean the value of 25)


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 7, 2020)

https://twitter.com/SolarHam/status/1336036546349240322?s=09
		


KP index is pretty low right now so this might be a nothingburger but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 8, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> https://twitter.com/SolarHam/status/1336036546349240322?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> KP index is pretty low right now so this might be a nothingburger but we'll have to wait and see.


I dunno, they're saying it's going to hit southward, but they're keeping oddly quiet about _where _southwards.
https://www.spaceweatherlive.com/en/news/view/423/20201208-earth-directed-coronal-mass-ejection.html


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 8, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I dunno, they're saying it's going to hit southward, but they're keeping oddly quiet about _where _southwards.
> https://www.spaceweatherlive.com/en/news/view/423/20201208-earth-directed-coronal-mass-ejection.html







apparently the flare was followed by a huge CME in the shape of a halo. It's 100% going to smack the earth, followed almost immediately by a coronal hole stream colliding with the planet, so the next few days might be a real doozy.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 8, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> apparently the flare was followed by a huge CME in the shape of a halo. It's 100% going to smack the earth, followed almost immediately by a coronal hole stream colliding with the planet, so the next few days might be a real doozy.


The question though is just how much of Earth will be smacked, and more importantly, I wonder if there'll be any serious damage from this. Because like I said, they aren't saying anything, not even estimated guesses.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 8, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> The question though is just how much of Earth will be smacked, and more importantly, I wonder if there'll be any serious damage from this. Because like I said, they aren't saying anything, not even estimated guesses.


the two oncoming hits aren't civilisation stopping, but they will do damage to minor electrical systems. my bet is the powers that be don't view this as a threat worth notifying the general populace about,


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 8, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> the two oncoming hits aren't civilisation stopping, but they will do damage to minor electrical systems. my bet is the powers that be don't view this as a threat worth notifying the general populace about,


Yeah, but I'm more worried about the "where" part of it.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 8, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Yeah, but I'm more worried about the "where" part of it.


It doesn't actually matter where the geomagnetic storm hits on the planet; thanks to the principle of geomagnetic induction, the shock will get distributed across the planet's entire surface and shoot right down into the mantle. There's no getting away from this one even if, in all honesty, it's not that big off an outburst.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 8, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> It doesn't actually matter where the geomagnetic storm hits on the planet; thanks to the principle of geomagnetic induction, the shock will get distributed across the planet's entire surface and shoot right down into the mantle. There's no getting away from this one even if, in all honesty, it's not that big off an outburst.


I shared this with 4chan and once again, everyone I shared it with had different responses: /sci/ went full retard while /x/ and /pol/ were strangely rational and said it was nothing major. One of them even linked the video you posted.

EDIT: So S0 uploaded this a few hours ago, we should be safe-ish even with the double whammy happening.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 9, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I shared this with 4chan and once again, everyone I shared it with had different responses: /sci/ went full retard while /x/ and /pol/ were strangely rational and said it was nothing major. One of them even linked the video you posted.
> 
> EDIT: So S0 uploaded this a few hours ago, we should be safe-ish even with the double whammy happening.


yeah, this was the video I was getting at when I talked about how in the grand scheme of things the current flare won't be all that bad.  I hope you don't have any big online gaming nights coming up soon, that's probably the sort of thing that will take the biggest hit.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 9, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> yeah, this was the video I was getting at when I talked about how in the grand scheme of things the current flare won't be all that bad.  I hope you don't have any big online gaming nights coming up soon, that's probably the sort of thing that will take the biggest hit.


Well I ain't much of a gamer, let alone an online one, so unless power does brownout at some point, I can probably just find something else to do that isn't internet-related.


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 9, 2020)

well its that time of year that the sun fucks with us hard...  so maybe.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 10, 2020)

Wouldn't say we're out of the woods just yet, but this CME was pretty underwhelming considering all the hype.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 11, 2020)

So bringing the question up again, but what are your guys' thoughts on Dec. 21 and what will/could happen then? Been seeing a bit of an uptick in YouTubers believing in, or talking about the coming 5D ascension and age of Aquarius.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 11, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Wouldn't say we're out of the woods just yet, but this CME was pretty underwhelming considering all the hype.


from what I hear based on Ben's analysis, we got lucky again and the CME and coronal hole stream collided with each other before hitting the earth instead of one hitting the earth foillowed by the other, which actually lessened the effect of the impact. 

Still unsure about the exact date of the 21st or not, the ascension of aquarius sounds more like an astrological event than anything direct but I would not put it past some of the extremely LARPy covens to start doing magickal rites at that time period. All I can really say is that it's up in the air and, quite frankly, almost anything could happen.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 11, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> from what I hear based on Ben's analysis, we got lucky again and the CME and coronal hole stream collided with each other before hitting the earth instead of one hitting the earth foillowed by the other, which actually lessened the effect of the impact.
> 
> Still unsure about the exact date of the 21st or not, the ascension of aquarius sounds more like an astrological event than anything direct but I would not put it past some of the extremely LARPy covens to start doing magickal rites at that time period. All I can really say is that it's up in the air and, quite frankly, almost anything could happen.


Yeah, the chans and reddit are claiming that ascension and CME flashes are one and the same.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 11, 2020)

good analysis of the whole event.
essentially we needed the one-two punch to hit us, but that didn't end up happening so we got out relatively unscathed, however we haven't had the centennial blast that kills all of our power grids and sends us back into the 1700's but with shitty commieblocks instead of nice architecture. Funniily enough, the centennial blast isn't the same thing as the micronova, so we could get an even worse double-whammy in the near future.


----------

